# Help! What kind of sofa is this and where can I find one??



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

It looks like something that would come out of this store. If not then maybe they have an idea
http://theartshoppe.com/

or this place

http://www.trendir.com/ultra-modern/


----------

